# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  O meu aqua de 400l (act. a 27.02.2010)

## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Boa Noite a todos! :Olá:  

Finalmente aqui vai o setup do meu aqua!!! :SbOk3:  

Início da montagem: Janeiro de 2008
Dimensões do aqua: 150x50x55 (mandei cortar os vidros e colei-os em casa com o meu marido e com o meu irmão)
Sump: 120litros

EQUIPAMENTO TÉCNICO:

Escumadores: 1 Deltec APF600 (emprestado pelo Ruben desde Janeiro de 2009)


Circulação: 2 Tunze nanostream 6055 com multicontrolador 7095 (desde Janeiro de 2009)
Bomba de retorno da sump: Ehein 5000l/h
Iluminação: Calha com 8 lampadas T5: 4 brancas de 15000k cada
                                                           4 actinicas

Reactor de cálcio: aquamedic KR1000 (Já está a funcionar desde o dia 17-01-09)


Rocha viva: 50 kg
Substrato: areia calcária

PEIXES E INVERTEBRADOS:

Peixes:
1 Amphiprion frenatus
2 Amphiprion ocellaris
2 Chromis atripectoralis
1 Chrysiptera cyanea
1 Chrysiptera parasema
1 Cryptocentrus fasciatus
1 Paracanthurus hepatus
1 Zebrasoma desjardinii



Invertabrados:

Corais e conchas:
Lobophytum spp.
Pachyclavularia spp.
Sarcophyton spp.
Sinularia spp.
Xenia branca
Favia verde e vermelha
madracis rosa (frag oferecida pelo Miguel Correia) :SbOk3:  
parazoanthus gracilis (oferecido pelo Miguel Correia) :SbOk3:  
hystrix rosa (oferecida pelo Miguel) :SbOk3:  
acropora sp (oferecida pelo Miguel) :SbOk3:  
Tridacna azul e castanha
e mais alguns...

Anemona:
Heteractis crispa

Camarões:
1 Lysmata debelius
1 Stenopus hispidus

Eremitas:
12 Astraea
2 Engina mendicaria
Clibanarius tricolor
Mithrax scultus
Paguristes diguesti
Cerithium

Estrelas:
2 Astropecten

Ouriço:
1 Mespilia globulus

Vou jantar! Volto daqui a pouco para colocar as fotografias! :SbOk3:

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Aqui ficam algumas fotografias...
















Espero que gostem!!! :SbSourire2:  
Fico à espera dos vossos comentários! :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Olá, Ana
Já te ia pedir por umas fotos à pouco... mas já vi que inseriste algumas hehehe
 O aqua está muito fixe  :SbOk3:  

Regards,
Pedro  :SbPoiss:

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

> Olá, Ana
> Já te ia pedir por umas fotos à pouco... mas já vi que inseriste algumas hehehe
>  O aqua está muito fixe  
> 
> Regards,
> Pedro


Ola  :Olá:  
Nunca viste ao vivo?? Não acredito!!! Pensa bem! :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Ola  
> Nunca viste ao vivo?? Não acredito!!! Pensa bem!


LOL posso pensar até amanhã ?  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Pedro

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Ola  
> Nunca viste ao vivo?? Não acredito!!! Pensa bem!


ok já pensei... LOL pois tens razão já vi esse aqua montes de vezes.... mas com esse layout... nunca o tinha visto hahahaha kero ver mais fotos heheheh  :SbOk3:  

Cumps,
Pedro

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

O teu aquário está muito bom; só reparei agora que és de cá da Madeira, pelos vistos isto tá a evoluir em aquários eh eh eh; se é o teu primeiro aqua de água salgada começaste em grande; esse eremita compraste cá? De resto falta encher isso...continua que vais no bom caminho...
Eu por enquanto estou afastado dos aquários, daqui a umas semanas volto :SbSourire2:  se quiseres passa no meu tópico...fica bem...

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

> O teu aquário está muito bom; só reparei agora que és de cá da Madeira, pelos vistos isto tá a evoluir em aquários eh eh eh; se é o teu primeiro aqua de água salgada começaste em grande; esse eremita compraste cá? De resto falta encher isso...continua que vais no bom caminho...
> Eu por enquanto estou afastado dos aquários, daqui a umas semanas volto se quiseres passa no meu tópico...fica bem...


Ola Filipe :Olá:  
Mais um daqui da ilha :yb624:  
Sim este é o meu primeiro salgado. O eremita comprei na loja do Caniço à 2 meses, mais ou menos.
Vou dar um saltinho ao teu tópico! :SbOk3:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Hummm gostava de saber o preço do eremita, não deve ter sido nada barato :SbSourire:  , eu apanhava os eremitas no mar porque são animais que facilmente são comidos por outros; nem contei quantos tinha; claro que agora não é a época ideal para apanhar eremitas no mar...e o caranguejo aranha? foi apanhado cá...cheguei a ter 2 num aquário mais pequeno, são resistentes mas eram facilmente atacados por outros animais e não se defendiam.
Como fiz o comentário ontem a noite e estava cheio de sono não deu tempo para comentar a jeito :SbSourire2:  ... e pelas fotos gosto imenso do layout, os braços de coral ficaram mesmo bem. É um bom layout para copiar :HaEbouriffe:  ; brincadeirinha.

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

> Hummm gostava de saber o preço do eremita, não deve ter sido nada barato , eu apanhava os eremitas no mar porque são animais que facilmente são comidos por outros; nem contei quantos tinha; claro que agora não é a época ideal para apanhar eremitas no mar...e o caranguejo aranha? foi apanhado cá...cheguei a ter 2 num aquário mais pequeno, são resistentes mas eram facilmente atacados por outros animais e não se defendiam.
> Como fiz o comentário ontem a noite e estava cheio de sono não deu tempo para comentar a jeito ... e pelas fotos gosto imenso do layout, os braços de coral ficaram mesmo bem. É um bom layout para copiar ; brincadeirinha.


hehehe
não me lembro do preço, mas devia ser caro pois só comprei 2... e grande parte dos meus eremitas foi o meu marido que trouxe do mar...
A aranha também foi de cá... a dias o hepatus estava a chatea-la :Admirado:   mas está óptima de saúde!!
obrigada pelo comentário heheh é sempre bom saber que apreciam o nosso trabalho :SbOk3:  
Podes copiar o layout... não tem problema :SbSourire:

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

[/QUOTE]
Aqui ficam mais umas fotos do aquario.

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Catastrofe total!!! :Icon Cry:  
As minhas estrelas morreram e tenho os nitratos a 80. O que é que eu faço????? :yb620:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Catastrofe total!!! 
> As minhas estrelas morreram e tenho os nitratos a 80. O que é que eu faço?????



Olá Ana
Tpa`s com força e carvao super activado durantes 3 a 4 dias e depois renova-o
Faz ja uma muda na ordem dos 60-70 litros e amanha outra.
Depois ve a reacção dos corais e se necessario continua com as mudas.

----------


## José B. Ferreira

A mim também já me aconteceu o mesmo e o remédio foi como já referido mudas sucessivas de água e a introdução de chemipure.

Os corais ficram bastante retraídos e demoraram mais de um mês a voltar à normalidade, principalmente os actinodiscus que são mais sensíveis e que dão os promeiros sinais quando algo vai mal.

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Boas  :Olá:  
O que é isso do chemipure?

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

É um produto que actua como um filtro de absorção quimico, mantendo o pH a um nivel constante.Resultado-Água cristalina!

Remove amonia e outros residuos nitrogenicos, cobre e fenol. 

Necessita de ser substituido apenas de 6 em 6 meses, sendo assim bem mais económico que o uso de carvão activo.

O Chemi-Pure não remove elementos-traço e é o unico filtro quimico que equilibra as cargas iónicas positivas e negativas.

Encontras em várias lojas online!

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

> É um produto que actua como um filtro de absorção quimico, mantendo o pH a um nivel constante.Resultado-Água cristalina!
> 
> Remove amonia e outros residuos nitrogenicos, cobre e fenol. 
> 
> Necessita de ser substituido apenas de 6 em 6 meses, sendo assim bem mais económico que o uso de carvão activo.
> 
> O Chemi-Pure não remove elementos-traço e é o unico filtro quimico que equilibra as cargas iónicas positivas e negativas.
> 
> Encontras em várias lojas online!


Ola Pedro :Olá:  
É isto?
http://www.underwater-shop.com/produ...roducts_id=607
ou há melhores?

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas 

é isso mesmo, ou então o da embalagem preta que remove fosfatos também.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Esse é bom, mas este ainda é melhor!

Na mesma loja:

http://www.underwater-shop.com/produ...oducts_id=1219

Eu utilizo e é muito bom!

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Mas usam o chemi-pure sempre no vosso aqua? ou só quando os valores nao estam bem?

----------


## PedroPedroso

uso quando algo não esta bem

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boa Noite Ana

O Chemi pure pode ser usado constantemente e vale pela eficácia e duração do mesmo.

Quanto ás estrelas (fromias linckias etc), na esmagadora maioria dos casos tem uma duraçao de vida em aquario muito curta, alem de serem muito sensiveis.

Eu desaconselharia que voltasses a adquiri-las.

Cps
Gil

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Ola Gil :Olá:  

Estrelas nem vê-las... até porque já não é a primeira nem a segunda vez que morrem no meu aqua! O problema maior nem é a morte delas... o problema maior é o estrago que podem provocar se não detectarmos a tempo que elas morreram... Só espero que não tenha sido demasiado tarde!!
Deitei um produto para remover nitratos (não tenho aqui o nome, amanha digo). è um produto que se deita na agua 5ml por cada 50l de agua do aqua, durante 7 dias. Também tenho carvão activado na sump. Vou ver se consigo arranjar chemi-pure amanhã! :Admirado:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Esse é bom, mas este ainda é melhor!
> 
> Na mesma loja:
> 
> http://www.underwater-shop.com/produ...oducts_id=1219
> 
> Eu utilizo e é muito bom!


A mim falaram recentemente maravilhas deste...

http://www.bubbles-shop.com/loja/pro...roducts_id=791

Aparentemente coloca fosfatos e nitratos a zero...  :Vitoria:  

É um dos que irei experimentar em breve, tenho nitratos entre os 5 e 10ppm habitualmente...

----------


## Hugo Miguel Santos

> A mim falaram recentemente maravilhas deste...
> 
> http://www.bubbles-shop.com/loja/pro...roducts_id=791
> 
> Aparentemente coloca fosfatos e nitratos a zero...  
> 
> É um dos que irei experimentar em breve, tenho nitratos entre os 5 e 10ppm habitualmente...


Eu utilizo... e os meus nitratos ficaram a zero  :SbOk:  

Cumprimentos,
Hugo Santos

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Ana como vão as coisas, espero que já tenhas feito umas boas TPA´s porque só com quimicos não vais lá.

Esteve-se aqui a perder tempo precioso com escolha de produtos esquecendo o principal, deves fazer o máx de TPA´s com água natural de preferência.

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

> Boas
> 
> Ana como vão as coisas, espero que já tenhas feito umas boas TPA´s porque só com quimicos não vais lá.
> 
> Esteve-se aqui a perder tempo precioso com escolha de produtos esquecendo o principal, deves fazer o máx de TPA´s com água natural de preferência.


Ola Carlos
fiz tpa de 60l mas antes repeti o teste de NO3 que estava a 60 e amonia 0. Não sei se devo trocar muito mais agua pois não tenho nenhuns detritivoros, pelo menos não os vejo. Aliás, já não os vejo à uns 2 meses. Não sei porquê!?

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Aqui ficam mais umas fotografias do aquário.

----------


## Carlos Dias

> Ola Carlos
> fiz tpa de 60l mas antes repeti o teste de NO3 que estava a 60 e amonia 0. Não sei se devo trocar muito mais agua pois não tenho nenhuns detritivoros, pelo menos não os vejo. Aliás, já não os vejo à uns 2 meses. Não sei porquê!?



Ana, o facto de não veres os detritivoros, não quer dizer que eles não andem por lá escondidos, de qualquer maneira podes fazer mais TPA´s até esses valores de NO3 baixarem significativamente.

As fotos são de antes ou depois do desastre?

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

> Ana, o facto de não veres os detritivoros, não quer dizer que eles não andem por lá escondidos, de qualquer maneira podes fazer mais TPA´s até esses valores de NO3 baixarem significativamente.
> 
> As fotos são de antes ou depois do desastre?


Ola Carlos  :Olá:  
As fotos foram tiradas hoje! Repeti o teste dos nitratos e continua a 60. Deitei novamente o produto e fiz uma tpa de 20l (era a unica agua que tinha preparada com o sal). Deixei mais agua com sal a dissolver para mudar amanhã!

Entretanto já encomendei o upgrade da circulação: uma nanowavebox e um kit de duas nanostream 6055 com multicontrolador 7095. :SbSourire:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

O aquario esta bonito, gosto especialmente do "aquascape".
Eu noto que o areao que usas e bem grosso quase parece "crushed coral" isto pode levar a problemas com nitrato, recomendaria areia fina {sugar size}.

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

> O aquario esta bonito, gosto especialmente do "aquascape".
> Eu noto que o areao que usas e bem grosso quase parece "crushed coral" isto pode levar a problemas com nitrato, recomendaria areia fina {sugar size}.


Ola Roberto :Olá:  

Sinceramente também não gosto do aspecto do areão. Acho que fica muito mais bonito com areia branca.
A areia fina (sugar size) deve ser viva ou é indiferente?
Noto que não tenho detritivoros desde que usei um produto para matar cianobacterias (redstop da aquamedic).

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> A areia fina (sugar size) deve ser viva ou é indiferente?
> Noto que não tenho detritivoros desde que usei um produto para matar cianobacterias (redstop da aquamedic).


Podes usar um pouco de viva e com o tempo ela vai-se tornar toda viva. Como todos os detritivoros morrerem recomendo que compres um pouco mais de RV para reintroduzir estes no aqua.

----------


## Paula Exposto

Olá Ana

Parece que o número de salgados na Madeira está a crescer. Isso é bom!
Como está o teu aquário? Já o conseguiste equilibrar? Se precisares de alguma ajuda estás à vontade.

As fotos do aquário estão muito giras. É tão lindo ver os palhaços nas anémonas...espero que nunca tenhas problemas com ela. O mesmo digo com o Stenopus hispidus, são muito bonitos mas têm um feitio complicado.

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, acho que quanto menos produtos colocares no aqua melhor.
Tpa´s é o que é mais essencial num aqua!
Custa mais mas é muito melhor do que estares com químicos.

Relativamente ao areão, sem dúvida que areia sugar size é mais gira, no entanto tem inconvenientes, com a circulação anda sempre a "voar" e costuma  ir para os ímans das bombas danificando-as por vezes. Eu sou mesmo contra a esse tipo de areão! Mas são gostos...

Não sei se estas a pensar comprar a areia sugar size e colocar em cima da que tu tens, pois isso não te vai ajudar visto que a areia sugar size com o tempo vai ficar em baixo da areia maior que tens neste momento!

Somente se tirares a maior parte da areia que tens neste momento e depois colocares a sugar size. Não compensa a meu ver!



Boas fotos...

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

> Olá Ana
> 
> Parece que o número de salgados na Madeira está a crescer. Isso é bom!
> Como está o teu aquário? Já o conseguiste equilibrar? Se precisares de alguma ajuda estás à vontade.
> 
> As fotos do aquário estão muito giras. É tão lindo ver os palhaços nas anémonas...espero que nunca tenhas problemas com ela. O mesmo digo com o Stenopus hispidus, são muito bonitos mas têm um feitio complicado.


Ola Paula :SbSalut:  

O meu aquario está andando... os nitratos estão a começar a descer! O Miguel Correia e o Ruben aconselharam-me a usar agua do mar para as TPA's e parece que tem melhorado.

Desde já estás convidada a ir lá ver o aqua, quando te der jeito! E obrigada pela ajuda!! :SbOk3:

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

> Boas, acho que quanto menos produtos colocares no aqua melhor.
> Tpa´s é o que é mais essencial num aqua!
> Custa mais mas é muito melhor do que estares com químicos.
> 
> Relativamente ao areão, sem dúvida que areia sugar size é mais gira, no entanto tem inconvenientes, com a circulação anda sempre a "voar" e costuma  ir para os ímans das bombas danificando-as por vezes. Eu sou mesmo contra a esse tipo de areão! Mas são gostos...
> 
> Não sei se estas a pensar comprar a areia sugar size e colocar em cima da que tu tens, pois isso não te vai ajudar visto que a areia sugar size com o tempo vai ficar em baixo da areia maior que tens neste momento!
> 
> Somente se tirares a maior parte da areia que tens neste momento e depois colocares a sugar size. Não compensa a meu ver!
> ...


Ola Filipe :Olá: 
Com o produto não estava a notar nenhuma descida nos nitratos. Passei a fazer TPA's com agua do mar (está mesmo a 2 passos do aqua) e tem melhorado.

A areia comprei 25kg de sugar size e 25 kg de um tamanho acima para por a sugar size por baixo e a outra por cima, para não levantar com a circulação.

Há algum cuidado a ter, tipo mexer a areia de vez em quando ou aspirar o fundo ou outra coisa?

----------


## Filipe Silva

vais misturar? 
ok,mas não faria isso... depois fora do vidro vai-se ver duas camadas de areão!

Já sabe como vais retirar a areia antiga?

Isso de mexer/ não mexer no areão há várias opiniões...

A meu ver é mexer no areão uma vez por outra para não se depositar detritos!
Com o areão sugar size, vai ser algo complicado mexer areão porque levantas logo o mesmo e fica um aspecto nublado no aqua durante umas horas...

Eu sou contra o areão sugar size!   
Somente gosto do aspecto...

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá:  Ana,
vou escrever umas coisitas, espero que não leves a mal, até porque certamente já tas disseram. Não acredito que seja eu o 1º a notar estas faltas, certamente eu é que li mal... ainda por cima considero que ainda vou ter que derreter muitas lentes.

- parece-me que tens falta de alga coralina. Antes de  comprares o reactor de cálcio compra 1º um reactor de calk.
-no meu entender não deves gastar nem mais um centimo nesses produtos "muito bons", em vez disso deverás questionar o porquê desses valores. Certamente o problema vai regressar. Não tens hipótese de meter um refúgio com algas?
-Compra ( ontem ) esse tal escumador, ou faz um, talvez seja essa razão de teres problemas.
-também não gosto muito desse areão... tenho o tal que é fininho e não lenvanta nem um mm nem fica rijo :yb624:   :yb624:  e tenho 40 000 l/h num aquá quase igual ao teu. Se substituires terás muito trabalho, acho que terás de iniciar tudo, se adicionares, deixa-o deslizar por dentro de um tubo dentro do aquário, será melhor.

só me lembro disto para já espero que compreendas que pretendo ajudar.
Abraço
António

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas António, por acaso quando estive em tua casa vi que o areão do aqua estava igual em todo o comprimento do aqua, sem aparecimento de desníveis do areão face há circulação!!

Eu agora estive a ajudar o meu primo a mudar o aqua dele de sítio, e ele tem esse tipo de areão sugar size, quando o retirei ( para lavar ) havia sítios que o areão estava rijo e completamente preto.
Talvez haja vários tipos de areão sugar size!

Cada um tem a sua opinião / experiência.

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá:  Filipe,
espero que esteja a correr tudo bem contigáqua.
Dentro de 3 semanas, mais ou menos, vou mudar de casa. Sendo assim vou realmente confirmar essa dualidade de opiniões, que conforme sabes e melhor do que eu, já existe a algum tempo dentro do seio dos amigos dos salgados. Também estou curioso, vamos ver.

Abraço
António

----------


## Filipe Silva

> Filipe,
> espero que esteja a correr tudo bem contigáqua.
> Dentro de 3 semanas, mais ou menos, vou mudar de casa. Sendo assim vou realmente confirmar essa dualidade de opiniões, que conforme sabes e melhor do que eu, já existe a algum tempo dentro do seio dos amigos dos salgados. Também estou curioso, vamos ver.
> 
> Abraço
> António



Sim está tudo nos conformes!
Ok, espero que tudo corra bem... No entanto se precisares de ajuda podes contar comigo se estiver cá claro!

Um abrs

P.s. - Ana dsc este OFF-TOPIC!!!!!  :Whistle:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Relativamente ao areão, sem dúvida que areia sugar size é mais gira, no entanto tem inconvenientes, *com a circulação anda sempre a "voar"* e costuma  ir para os ímans das bombas danificando-as por vezes. Eu sou mesmo contra a esse tipo de areão!



Quando ficar colonizada com bacterias este problema acaba e tem a vantagem de prover enorme area superficial que ajuda na desnitificacao e por isso recomendo.




> quando o retirei ( para lavar ) havia sítios que o areão estava rijo e completamente preto.


 Este problema e facilmente corrigido por usar invertebrados que remexem o substrato regularmente como Polychaetes, Nassarius, Cerinth snails, Strombus etc.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> A areia comprei 25kg de sugar size e 25 kg de um tamanho acima para por a sugar size por baixo e a outra por cima, para não levantar com a circulação.
> 
> Há algum cuidado a ter, tipo mexer a areia de vez em quando ou aspirar o fundo ou outra coisa?


Nao recomendo misturar diferentes tamanhos.
A equipe de limpeza deve fazer este trabalho nao tu...lol

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Boas :Olá:  

Tenho novidades!!! :Coradoeolhos:  

Recebi hoje o kit das 2 tunze nanostream 6055 com o multicontrolador 7095.

Fora isso, e com a ajuda do Ruben, o areão já foi substituído por areia ligeiramente mais grossa que a sugar size. Deu muito trabalho mas VALEU A PENA!!! Temos o escumador deltec APF600 que o Ruben nos emprestou, a funcionar no aqua e está a fazer um optimo trabalho.

Devido aos nitratos altos, foram substituídos cerca de 300l de agua por agua do mar.

Amanha vou ver se ponho as fotos!

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

> Nao recomendo misturar diferentes tamanhos.
> A equipe de limpeza deve fazer este trabalho nao tu...lol


Ola Roberto

afinal só foi preciso 1 saco de 25kg (usamos o mais fino).

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Ana estas ultimas fotos ficaram muito fixes... agora quero ver é o aqua com o areão novo hehehehh  :Pracima:

----------


## Rúben Francisco

Boas
Na minha humilde opinião o aquario da Ana Rita começa realmente a mostrar a "olho nu" melhorias significativas... a substituição total da areia e quase totalidade da agua do aqua com devida aclimatização dos peixes, levaram os nitratos a descerem pra 2 e alguns corais a mostrarem sinais de quererem abrir mesmo depois daquele "massacre" que levaram...

cumprimentos e boa sorte

----------


## Paula Exposto

> Desde já estás convidada a ir lá ver o aqua, quando te der jeito!


Obrigada, vou concerteza. Temos que combinar as visitas, para também veres o meu.

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Boas  :Olá:  

Já vi o aqua hoje!! Está fantastico!!! :SbSourire2:   A agua está super cristalina e os peixes até parece que estão mais energetico!! Os corais estavam abertos na sua maioria só aqueles que tinha caido (por causa dos eremitas) é que estavam fechados. Tenho de colá-los.
Mais uma vez obrigada ao Ruben pela ajuda! :yb677:  

Á noite ponho as fotos!!!

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

> Obrigada, vou concerteza. Temos que combinar as visitas, para também veres o meu.


Ola Paula
Por mim pode ser no fim de semana, se te der jeito, claro. Até podias combinar com o Ruben para ser mais facil de lá ires ter.




> Ana estas ultimas fotos ficaram muito fixes... agora quero ver é o aqua com o areão novo hehehehh


Ola Pedro
Obrigada pelo comentário! Mas vais ver que ficou muito melhor com o areão novo! :yb624:   Á noite ponho as fotos, espero!!!




> Boas
> Na minha humilde opinião o aquario da Ana Rita começa realmente a mostrar a "olho nu" melhorias significativas... a substituição total da areia e quase totalidade da agua do aqua com devida aclimatização dos peixes, levaram os nitratos a descerem pra 2 e alguns corais a mostrarem sinais de quererem abrir mesmo depois daquele "massacre" que levaram...
> 
> cumprimentos e boa sorte


Aquilo é que foi trabalho :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   o Christophe á noite nem se mexia :yb624:   :yb624:  
O Aqua está lindo, com a agua cristalina como nunca teve e os peixe até parece que estão felizes!!! :SbOk2:  

Obrigada pela ajuda! :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

E essas fotos ?  :yb665:

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Aqui ficam as fotos tiradas no dia 10/1/09.

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

ui ui mt bem isso tá com outro aspecto fg muito melhor !  :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :tutasla:  

Pedro  :SbPoiss:

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá Ana,

Já está com outra imagem, para melhor, agora é manter assim, tens que passar lá em casa para levar umas frags, para dar mais côr.

Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

> Olá Ana,
> 
> Já está com outra imagem, para melhor, agora é manter assim, tens que passar lá em casa para levar umas frags, para dar mais côr.
> 
> Cumps,
> Miguel





> ui ui mt bem isso tá com outro aspecto fg muito melhor !    
> 
> Pedro


Ola :SbSourire:   Obrigada pelos vossos comentarios :SbSourire19:  
Estas fotos foram de sabado e desde lá até hoje faz uma diferença incrivel.
Queria ver se tinha tempo para tirar umas fotos amanha antes de ir trabalhar para verem a diferença em apenas 3 dias.
No Domingo fizemos TPA de 40l.

Miguel obrigada e claro que tenhos de combinar até porque tambem quero ver a tua obra prima :JmdALEnvers:  

Pedro e o teu nano... já compraste a areia? e fotos, nada? :yb665:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

> Ola  Obrigada pelos vossos comentarios 
> Estas fotos foram de sabado e desde lá até hoje faz uma diferença incrivel.
> Queria ver se tinha tempo para tirar umas fotos amanha antes de ir trabalhar para verem a diferença em apenas 3 dias.
> No Domingo fizemos TPA de 40l.
> 
> Miguel obrigada e claro que tenhos de combinar até porque tambem quero ver a tua obra prima 
> 
> Pedro e o teu nano... já compraste a areia? e fotos, nada?



ahhahahah pois... pois... comprei a areia, meti-a ontem mas ainda não à fotos.... amanhã tiro umas d certeza hehehehheh  :yb665:  
Já tá com outra imagem heheheheh 

Pedro  :SbPoiss:

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Olá a todos :Olá:  
O meu aqua está a melhorar a ollhos vistos.
Ontem o Pedro teve a gentileza de levar a camera fotográfica e tirar umas fotografias altamente.

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Sempre que quiserem saco umas fotos hehehhe o aqua está mesmo no bom caminho  :Pracima:  

Cumps,
Pedro

P.S. as fotos tão altamente  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Paula Exposto

Muito bem giro o teu aquário.  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

Eu não o vi antes, quando andava por baixo, mas agora está muito bonito.

As fotografias do Pedro estão óptimas, espero que as que ele tirou ao meu aquário estejam tão boas.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Ainda estou para perceber como conseguiste meter aquela área toda do lado direito no ar.

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

> Ainda estou para perceber como conseguiste meter aquela área toda do lado direito no ar.


Ola Alfredo
é só questão de combinarmos para lá ires... no fim de semana, boa? :SbSourire:

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Olá a todos :Olá:  

O meu aqua está a estabilizar... os nitratos já estão a 20 e os corais estão bem melhores!!!

Entretanto, no fim de semana passado pusemos uma sump maior, com cerca de 120 a 140 litros. Foi um trabalho difícil visto que a sump não queria entrar no móvel por nada do mundo... mas lá entrou :yb665:   :yb665:  

Pusemos também o reactor de cálcio a funcionar pois finalmente chegou o manometro e o conta-bolhas da aquaristic. Acertamos as gotas para 7 por minuto e o cálcio tem estado a 420... agora não sei se devo ou não aumentar as bolhas?? :Admirado:  

Amanhã quero pôr uma fotografia da parte técnica para verem :SbOk3:

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Olá a todos :Olá:  
Fica aqui entao mais umas fotos do meu aqua.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Olá Ana, está muito fixe, gosto muito do layout e com o crescimento dos frags e corais está a ficar um belo reef.  :SbOk:

----------


## José B. Ferreira

Olá,

Como te estás a dar com este equipamento: Tunze nanostream 6055 com multicontrolador 7095.

Sentes que tens circulação adequada ao volume do teu aquário?

Estou a iniciar a montagem de um aquário com um volume idêntico ao teu, daí a minha curiosidade.

Obrigado

José Ferreira

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Olá Ana,

Gosto muito do constraste do lado direito todo suspenso e do esquerdo mais alto e massiço.

Mas o centro é que na minha opinião podia ainda melhorar. Tu tens ali algumas coisas perpendiculares e isso é díficil resultar bem.



Se retirasses alguma rocha nessa zona podia ficar algo deste tipo:



Abrias uma brecha no layout até ao vidro do fundo e conseguias mais profundidade. A brecha não pode é ficar ao centro.

Pelo que tenho visto, isto dos layouts, é uma no cravo, outra na ferradura. Quero com isto dizer, que por um lado cria-se diferenças e por outro cria-se semelhanças.

Neste caso, o lado esquerdo fica mais curto, alto e massiço e o direito mais comprido, baixo e no ar. Por outro lado, os corais a colocar em cada lado do vale criado pelas duas estruturas de rocha, é que podem fazer a integração do layout. Para isso basta colocar em cada encosta do vale corais de cores e ou formas semelhantes.

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

> Olá Ana,
> 
> Gosto muito do constraste do lado direito todo suspenso e do esquerdo mais alto e massiço.
> 
> Mas o centro é que na minha opinião podia ainda melhorar. Tu tens ali algumas coisas perpendiculares e isso é díficil resultar bem.
> 
> 
> 
> Se retirasses alguma rocha nessa zona podia ficar algo deste tipo:
> ...


Ola Alfredo :Olá:  
Isto bonzinho mesmo era vires cá dar uma ajudinha  :yb624:   :yb624:  
Passa aqui no fim de semana...





> Olá Ana, está muito fixe, gosto muito do layout e com o crescimento dos frags e corais está a ficar um belo reef.


Ola Artur :Olá:  
Obrigada pelo comentário...depois da catastrofe dos nitratos as coisas parece que estão a melhorar.. :yb663:  



> Olá,
> 
> Como te estás a dar com este equipamento: Tunze nanostream 6055 com multicontrolador 7095.
> 
> Sentes que tens circulação adequada ao volume do teu aquário?
> 
> Estou a iniciar a montagem de um aquário com um volume idêntico ao teu, daí a minha curiosidade.
> 
> Obrigado
> ...


Ola José :Olá:  
Sim estou bastante satisfeita com o resultado das bombas e acredita que o controlador é muito util...

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Boas  :Olá:  

O meu frenatus está com a mania que o aqua é só dele... resolveu morder a barbatana dorsal do gobbie  :Admirado:   :Admirado:

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Estamos em mudanças de layout... vamos lá ver como é que isto fica!! :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  

Vou ver se tenho tempo para tirar umas fotos e colocá-las à noite aqui!!

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Olá a todos  :Olá:  

Tal como prometido, deixo-vos a foto do novo layout.



Antes


Depois



Fico à espera dos vossos comentários. :SbOk:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

O layout estava bom mas agora esta melhor  :Pracima:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Fogo, tens mesmo jeito para fazer layouts eh eh...e eu a dizer que era melhor não arriscares a mexer mas afinal enganei-me e acabaste por fazer bem, mudaste e para melhor...parabéns continua com isso...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Sinceramente acho que gosto mais do layout anterior... mas gostos são gostos...  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

> Sinceramente acho que gosto mais do layout anterior... mas gostos são gostos...


Olá Artur, na foto os corais estão fechados e a agua está turva... pode ser por isso :Coradoeolhos:  




> O layout estava bom mas agora esta melhor


Olá Roberto, ainda bem que gostaste e obrigada pelo comentário :SbSourire:  




> Fogo, tens mesmo jeito para fazer layouts eh eh...e eu a dizer que era melhor não arriscares a mexer mas afinal enganei-me e acabaste por fazer bem, mudaste e para melhor...parabéns continua com isso...


Olá Filipe, lol jeito não sei se tenho, o que faço é ir experimentado :SbSourire2:   Obrigada pelo comentário!!! :SbOk3:  

E então mais ninguém diz nada :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Rui China

dizer o k,senão o mais lindo é pelo menos dos aquarios mais lindos k já vi :yb677:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

as mudanças foram boas heheheh como já disse... :p fikou mais aberto  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:   mais fixeeee !

Regards,
Pedro

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

> as mudanças foram boas heheheh como já disse... :p fikou mais aberto       mais fixeeee !
> 
> Regards,
> Pedro



Olá Pedro hehehe vou pôr uma foto de hoje... com a água mais limpida e corais abertos!!
E o escumador funcionou??




> dizer o k,senão o mais lindo é pelo menos dos aquarios mais lindos k já vi


Olá Rui :SbSalut:   Obrigada pelo comentário heheh  :SbSourire19:

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Ana Rita, espero que tenham feito uma boa viagem de regresso a casa. 
Estive a dar uma vista de olhos pelo tópico e tenho a dizer-te que o layout está muito bem conseguido e o aquário está a ficar espectacular. Sugeria-te que a partir de agora, e à medida que entrarem mais corais, fosses colocando moles de um lado e duros do outro e dentro de cada um destes grupos ir juntando, o mais possível, os animais por espécies e famílias. Dá um óptimo efeito visual e vais mantendo o aspecto natural que o áqua já tem para além de minimizares os inconvenientes da alelopatia. Desejo-te longa vida para as novas aquisições. 
Os meus sinceros parabéns.

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Boas pessoal
Aqui ficam as ultimas fotos tiradas ao aquário.
Divirtam-se

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Muito bonitos os animais, quais desses já tinhas e quais são novos?? Que animais novos compraste e em que loja?? Essa hystrix é a da anterior foto?? Cresceu bem. Desculpa as perguntas mas gostava de saber que vivos tens agora? :SbSourire:

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

> Muito bonitos os animais, quais desses já tinhas e quais são novos?? Que animais novos compraste e em que loja?? Essa hystrix é a da anterior foto?? Cresceu bem. Desculpa as perguntas mas gostava de saber que vivos tens agora?


Olá Filipe, obrigada pelo comentário e é bom saber que gostaste :Coradoeolhos: 
Nestas fotos nao tenho nada novo, aliás não tenho comprado nada :yb624: 

A histrix não é a mesma. É outro frag que já lá estava. 
Neste momento nao tenho peixes no aqua... Depois de ter acontecido aquele problema com o ictios retirei os peixes que sobreviveram para um aqua de quarentena, baixei a salinidade até os 1009 e neste momento (após 2 meses) a salinidade já está a subir muito lentamente para preparar a entrada (regresso) dos peixes ao aqua principal. Vamos lá ver como corre!!! :yb665:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Agora fiquei mais esclarecido eh eh, de qualquer forma boa sorte para isso...passa pelo meu; pena as fotos não serem grande coisa.

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro



----------


## José J Correia

Ola Ana Rita Ribeiro
Estas de parabéns pois tens ai uns belos exemplares e com belas cores.
E boa sorte com a entrada de novo dos peixes.
Maldito ictio.

----------


## helder_lima

Boas Ana Rita,

Belo aqua :SbOk: , bonitas cores e sem mt população como eu gosto :Coradoeolhos: ... Mais um belo exemplar, espero um dia chegar ao ponto do teu aqua... Parabens

Cumprimentos
Helder

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

> Ola Ana Rita Ribeiro
> Estas de parabéns pois tens ai uns belos exemplares e com belas cores.
> E boa sorte com a entrada de novo dos peixes.
> Maldito ictio.


Olá José J Correia :SbSalut: 

Obrigada pelo teu comentário, é sempre bom saber que o nosso empenho apresenta bons resultados :SbOk3: 

Aquele ictio é terrivel. Veio com os ultimos peixes que pus no aqua e pronto!!! Começaram a morrer... mas lá conseguimos salvar uns quantos!

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

> Boas Ana Rita,
> 
> Belo aqua, bonitas cores e sem mt população como eu gosto... Mais um belo exemplar, espero um dia chegar ao ponto do teu aqua... Parabens
> 
> Cumprimentos
> Helder


Olá Helder Lima :SbSalut: 

Obrigada pelo comentário e acredita que não é assim tão dificil conseguirmos um belo aqua. É preciso tempo e muita paciencia :yb624:  :yb624: 

Boa sorte com o teu projecto :SbOk3:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Olá Ana, o aquário está com óptimo aspecto, belos corais. E se os SPS estão bons e a crescer, a qualidade da água deve estar excelente.  :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Viva,

Bom aquário. As fotos estão espectaculares... qual foi a máquina e objectiva que utilizaste?

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

> Viva,
> 
> Bom aquário. As fotos estão espectaculares... qual foi a máquina e objectiva que utilizaste?


Olá Ricardo :SbSalut:  
A maquina é uma Nikon D60 com uma objectiva nikon macro 60mm.




> Olá Ana, o aquário está com óptimo aspecto, belos corais. E se os SPS estão bons e a crescer, a qualidade da água deve estar excelente.


Olá Artur :SbSalut: 
os SPS's estão a crescer bem. Fazemos TPA's todas as semanas de 10%, com água do mar e água de osmose e fora isso temos o reactor de cálcio e o reactor de enxofre.

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Ultimas fotos!!

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Sobreviventes de uma tempestade em Dezembro, que acabaram por ser adoptados e estam a dar-se lindamente.

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Olá  :Olá: 

Belas fotos e belos animais..  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 
Belíssimo blue powder tang... :EEK!: 

Que goby é esse de lábios pintados de vermelho  :yb624:  ? Mt giro!!

E o todo colorido, tipo arco-íris? Wrasse?

Ainda tens o goby amarelo e o alpheus em simbiose?
Como é que eles se comportam no aquario? Estava a pensar em colocar uma dupla destas no meu aquario...

Cumps 
Joao Gomes

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Exelente aquário Ana, transpira saúde e beleza claro...especialmente essas duas últimas aquisições eh eh...o thalassoma aposto que anda-te a comer todos os vermes das rochas, sempre a bicá-las, é um peixe muito resistente e pacífico APENAS em juvenil ou fêmea; machos adultos nem exprimentes por é um desastre completo. O sapinho também é fantástico...mas como é que se tem comportado perante os lps e ouriços ou estrelas e principalmente perante os camarões, eremitas e caranguejos? Não os ataca ou come? Que tamanho tem? Já agora como o apanhaste eh eh?

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

hehehe muit bom  :Big Grin:  esses corais sempre a crescer wow. desde dezembro o prato parece que duplicou  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

cumps 
Pedro

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Olá Ana Rita, 
Espero que tu e a tua família não tenham sido afectados pelo temporal que se abateu sobre essa maravilhosa ilha. 
Gostei de ver as ultimas fotos do teu reef. Os corais estão a ficar enormes e com um belissimo colorido. A decoração está perfeita e o aquário cada vez melhor! Vê-se bem que a Mesophyllum, que por sinal é a alga coralina que eu mais gosto, está a desnvolver bastante bem. Vai mostrando a evolução do aquário. Parabéns. Abraço ao Cristophe.

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

> Olá 
> 
> Belas fotos e belos animais.. 
> Belíssimo blue powder tang...
> 
> Que goby é esse de lábios pintados de vermelho  ? Mt giro!!
> 
> E o todo colorido, tipo arco-íris? Wrasse?
> 
> ...


Olá João, obrigada pelo teu comentário!! O peixe de labios vermeloho é um mandarin e não um goby. O riscado é um wrasse femea muito comum aqui na Madeira.
O meu camarão do goby amarelo morreu recentemente mas o goby está bem. Acho que fazes bem em adquirir uma dupla dessas pois é muito interessante ver o seu comportamento (são passificos... quanto a isso não há nada a dizer).
Cumps :SbOk3: 




> Exelente aquário Ana, transpira saúde e beleza claro...especialmente essas duas últimas aquisições eh eh...o thalassoma aposto que anda-te a comer todos os vermes das rochas, sempre a bicá-las, é um peixe muito resistente e pacífico APENAS em juvenil ou fêmea; machos adultos nem exprimentes por é um desastre completo. O sapinho também é fantástico...mas como é que se tem comportado perante os lps e ouriços ou estrelas e principalmente perante os camarões, eremitas e caranguejos? Não os ataca ou come? Que tamanho tem? Já agora como o apanhaste eh eh?


Olá Filipe, hehehe os peixinhos aqui da costa!!! O sapinho tem cerca de 4 cm e por enquanto não tem dado perca no aqua. Esses dois peixes foram arrastados por uma onda para dentro da piscina... quando estavam a limpar a piscina deram pela sua presença e foi aí que os resgatamos.
Cumps :SbOk3: 




> hehehe muit bom  esses corais sempre a crescer wow. desde dezembro o prato parece que duplicou   
> 
> cumps 
> Pedro


Grande Pedro então muito frio por essas bandas!!??
Lol tens razão... é o coral que mais cresce!! e já estamos a pensar mudá-lo de sitio para poder continuar o seu crescimento.... depois colocamos fotos das mudanças, prometo!!!!! Vens cá na Páscoa?

Cumps :SbOk3: 




> Olá Ana Rita, 
> Espero que tu e a tua família não tenham sido afectados pelo temporal que se abateu sobre essa maravilhosa ilha. 
> Gostei de ver as ultimas fotos do teu reef. Os corais estão a ficar enormes e com um belissimo colorido. A decoração está perfeita e o aquário cada vez melhor! Vê-se bem que a Mesophyllum, que por sinal é a alga coralina que eu mais gosto, está a desnvolver bastante bem. Vai mostrando a evolução do aquário. Parabéns. Abraço ao Cristophe.


Caro Machado, há quanto tempo!!!
Antes de mais obrigada pela sua preocupação acerca do temporal do passado dia 20 de Fev. Foi realmente uma grande desgraça mas felizmente estamos todos bem!
Obrigada pelo seu comentário. É sempre bom receber um elogio sobretudo quando vem de alguem com a sua experiencia e reputação.
Lembrasse da histrix que aparece nas fotos?? e as digitatas?? heheh tÊm crescido bem assim como a seriatopora (acho que é este o nome). Infelizmente houve um frag que morreu recentemente e já estava bem desenvolvido. Foi aquele amarelo que parece uma couve (não me recordo o nome.. parece uma montipora prato).
De resto, o aquario está estavel e ´não tem dado dores de cabeça hehehe

Cumps :SbOk3:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

:Big Grin:  ehhehe pois por aqui é sempre aquele frio  :Whistle:  haha
pois convem muda-lo porque isso mais uns meses rebenta com o vidro... lololol com essa furia de crescimento... :p
Sim vou ai na pascoa  :Big Grin:  depois combinamos alguma coisa  :Big Grin: 

Cumps
Pedro

----------


## JPCarvalho

Boas,
nunca mais tinha visto o aquário e agora fiquei literalmente de boca aberta...os corais estão enormes e lindíssimos! Tem peixes novos?

Muitos parabéns pelo aquário!(só tenho pena que esteja onde está...mas pronto...ficava melhor na minha casa! :P) 

Beijinhos e abraços.

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

> Boas,
> nunca mais tinha visto o aquário e agora fiquei literalmente de boca aberta...os corais estão enormes e lindíssimos! Tem peixes novos?
> 
> Muitos parabéns pelo aquário!(só tenho pena que esteja onde está...mas pronto...ficava melhor na minha casa! :P) 
> 
> Beijinhos e abraços.


Olá :SbSourire2: 

Obrigada pelo comentário heheheh
Ainda vai chegar o dia em que vais mudar do plantado para um salgado  :Coradoeolhos:  hihihihi

Bjoka e fica bem!!!!

----------


## luisnunes

Aquário lindíssimo, Parabéns
Espero um dia ver o meu com esse aspecto.

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Aqui ficam fotos deste fim de semana com um novo layout.

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Aqui mais umas....









HELP!!

Planárias. Tenho reparado que têm vindo a aparecer cada vez mais. Gostava de saber se eu colocar um Mandarim Picturatus (green mandarim), seria uma solução viável... se o Mandarim já presente no aquario iria gostar da ideia...e se o aquario teria recursos suficientes para alimentar 2 Mandarins?

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

Hello, ficou fixe a mudança do prato  :Pracima:  

tens planarias! hum :\ apareceram recentemente!? n sei s o mandarim vai dar cabo delas... outro peixe que tambem as come é o Wrasse (Halichoeres chrysus) igual ao meu... foi o Dionisio que me disse não sei se ele já fez um test drive :p 

Vi um tratamento à uns dias num site que pareceu.me mt eficaz doloroso de fazer mas... :p
Planárias Eliminadas! (com fotos e vídeo) - Forum de Discussões - A Era de Aquários

Jokas
Pedro

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

O aquario esta mesmo lindo, gosto muito da cor da Montipora e o PBT esta mesmo espectacular !

Quanto as planarias eu concordo com o Pedro tenta um Wrasse primeiro antes de fazer algo drastico, eu tenho Halichoeres melanurus.

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas ,o peixe folha tambem como isso que é um mimo com o bonus de comer tambem aiptasias.
 :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Ana,

já tive uma praga dessas e o meu mandarim, _Synchiropus splendidus_, deu cabo delas.

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Olá a todos. Obrigada pelos vossos comentários. A minha questão é:

Como já tenho 1 Mandarim (que aparece em cima na foto), não será arriscado a nivel de comportamento, introduzir mais 1 elemento da mesma espécie?

O wrasse amarelo vai dar guerra com o wrasser da costa.

----------


## MAURO PIRES

belo aqua , corais nem se falam qualquer dia arrebentamte com o vidro

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Boas tarde a todos!
Depois de 3 anos de desleixo completo do meio aqua, estou de volta!
Acontece que todos os corais duros morreram e agora apenas tenho corais moles. Quero muito voltar a ter o aqua que tinha antigamente!
Estive a fazer os testes da água, após 1 TPA de 100l (capacidade total do aqua 400l), e os valores são os seguintes:
Ca = 640
Mg = 860
NH4 = 60
Kh = 6

Desliguei agora o reactor de cálcio e adicionei kalk (aproveitando para matar as aptasias)
Que me sugerem que faça?

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

2013-02-03 16.06.10.jpg

Para além dos valores dos testes tenho o escumador ATI com apenas uma bomba a funcionar o que faz com que não faça bolhas quase nenhumas. 
Outro aspecto é que não tenho coralina... mesmo com o cálcio muito alto não há forma de ela aparecer!! O que faço??

2013-02-03 16.06.10.jpg

----------


## Ana Rita Ribeiro

Boa noite

ninguém está disponível para ajudar?
Preciso mesmo das vossas opiniões!!

O Ca alto e o Mg baixo estão a dar cabo no meu juizo!!!
Relembro Ca = 640 e Mg = 860

----------


## Artur Fonseca

olá Ana Rita,

o pessoal tem participado também noutro fórum - www.recife.pt - poderias abrir lá também um tópico do reef  :SbOk3:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> O Ca alto e o Mg baixo estão a dar cabo no meu juizo!!!
> Relembro Ca = 640 e Mg = 860


Pessoalmente, para acertar e estabilizar esses valores, se fosse possível optaria por uma TPA o maior possível, ou uma sequência de várias TPA's significativas.

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Olá Ana,

De facto este fórum anda muito parado.....

O teu reef está melhor? os nitratos e o Cálcio estavabilizaram? Bem já sabes que a solução mágica para baixá-los é TPA! Fáz muitas e nao adiciones quimicos(anti nitratos etc) Só tpas 4 em 4 dias!

Espero que tudo corra bem querida!

Força!!!

----------

